# Potty issues



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

If your dog trained to go potty outside what do you do if it's raining? Bubba goes potty outside every morning, it's his ritual. But during a day it's a different story. If the entry door open he will go outside potty, if it's closed he wont ring his bell and will do his business on a pad. I tryed not using pad one day, to make him go outside, and he peed on a rug where his pad is supposed to be. Is it confusing for him outside and inside? It probably will take a while for him to get used to outside potty. But when it's raining in a morning, he doesn't understand why he can't to go outside. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't keep changing it up on him. Pick one system (whether it is outdoor only or a combination) and keep it! 

Why not just take him out in the rain?


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree pick one thing and stick to it. Personally, my Roxy goes outside to potty no matter what. Of course when the weather is bad, such as rain or snow she doesn't take long to get out there and get done but I would much rather her use the potty outside then use it inside...even if it is on pee pads. I just watch her out the door (sometimes she needs a little encouragement to get off the porch) but when she comes back to the door I dry her off and she is back in. :biggrin:


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought that isn't a good idea to let him outside when it's raining, to get wet. So, what do you do when it's pouring?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I thought that isn't a good idea to let him outside when it's raining, to get wet. So, what do you do when it's pouring?[/B]


Soda pee's on the driveway. He'll certainly hold it longer to avoid the rain, but I just put on a coat and we go.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll try to let him out next time when it's raining. I just read posts about winter time. I think I worry too much. And Bubba likes to be outside, he's having a lot of fun there.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I thought that isn't a good idea to let him outside when it's raining, to get wet. So, what do you do when it's pouring?[/B]


If the weather is bad I put Ollie on his leash and go out with him with an umbrella. He doesn't like pouring rain or extreme cold so he does his business fast.


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sometimes if it is raining too bad I do have to step outside with Roxy to get her to go (she would just sit on the porch and stare out at the yard...ha,ha). But if I do go out w/ her she will go immediately to hurry and get back in the house. You could carry a umbrella, that would help keep you both dry. :biggrin: In time, come sun, rain or snow, your little guy will be glad to go out regardless.


----------

